# quien / quién (tilde)



## Diego Lopez

Hola, ¿va acentuado "quién"? Según leí en otros threads me parece que en este caso no.

Contó que finalmente pudo hacerle frente al agresor a *quién/quien* nombró como su esposo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Sin acento, es evidente. En España se diría: "Contó que, finalmente, pudo hacer frente al agresor, a quien identificó como su esposo".
No escribiríamos el enclítico "le" en "hacerle" y "nombró" no corresponde con "su esposo" que no es un nombre ni un apodo, sino una condición.
Saludos.


----------



## the boss

Interrogaciones, exclamaciones y afirmaciones: El acento lo llevan las palabras que expresan la interrogación o exclamación, estén en frases interrogativas, exclamativas o afirmativas:
¿Cómo se llega ahí? – ¡Cómo ganamos! – No sabe cómo hacerlo – Parece como desanimado
¿Cuál es el camino? – Le preguntó cuál era el camino – Tal para cual
¿Cuándo empieza? – Pensó cuándo se iría – Cuando tenga que ser
¿Cuánto cuesta? – ¡Cuánta mala leche! – Explicó cuánto bien le haría solucionarlo cuanto antes
¿Dónde vas? – Preguntó dónde iba – En donde lo dejó
¿Por qué pasó? – El porqué del problema – Porque era inevitable
¿Qué dices? – ¡Qué bien! – Qué cosa más fea – Lo que digo – ¿Que no sabes la respuesta?
¿Quién es? – Mira quién habla – Le presentó a quien ya conoces

http://www.lashistorias.com.mx/blog/?p=196

Saludos


----------



## Mariarayen

No, no va acentuado porque no está preguntando quién.
No estoy de acuerdo con las correcciones de Ube, hacerle es absolutamente correcto, la duplicación del dativo en español es justamente lo más común. Tampoco me queda claro por qué corregir lo de nombró
Bueno, pero en cuanto a tu pregunta, quien va sin acento


----------



## Diego Lopez

Hola, me encantó la corrección de Ube y coincido en su solución a la frase.  
Me encanta la frase de Ube. ¿Pero se adapta a la traducción?

Contó que, finalmente, pudo hacer frente al agresor, a quien identificó como su esposo".

Un saludo


----------



## Eva Maria

the boss said:


> Interrogaciones, exclamaciones y afirmaciones: El acento lo llevan las palabras que expresan la interrogación o exclamación, estén en frases interrogativas, exclamativas o afirmativas:
> ¿Cómo se llega ahí? – ¡Cómo ganamos! – No sabe cómo hacerlo – Parece como desanimado
> ¿Cuál es el camino? – Le preguntó cuál era el camino – Tal para cual
> ¿Cuándo empieza? – Pensó cuándo se iría – Cuando tenga que ser
> ¿Cuánto cuesta? – ¡Cuánta mala leche! – Explicó cuánto bien le haría solucionarlo cuanto antes
> ¿Dónde vas? – Preguntó dónde iba – En donde lo dejó
> ¿Por qué pasó? – El porqué del problema – Porque era inevitable
> ¿Qué dices? – ¡Qué bien! – Qué cosa más fea – Lo que digo – ¿Que no sabes la respuesta?
> ¿Quién es? – Mira quién habla – Le presentó a quien ya conoces
> 
> http://www.lashistorias.com.mx/blog/?p=196
> 
> Saludos


 
Boss,

Excelente tu exhaustiva explicación. En particular "Explicó cuánto bien le haría solucionarlo cuanto antes" te ha quedado bien aprovechada.

Ya sabemos porqué (con tilde) eres THE BOSS!

EM


----------



## Ube

Mariarayen said:


> No, no va acentuado porque no está preguntando quién.
> No estoy de acuerdo con las correcciones de Ube, hacerle es absolutamente correcto, la duplicación del dativo en español es justamente lo más común. Tampoco me queda claro por qué corregir lo de nombró
> Bueno, pero en cuanto a tu pregunta, quien va sin acento


Hola:
No son correcciones, creo que he explicado que es así como se diría en España, no que sea incorrecto; en cuanto a "nombrar", creo que me expliqué con claridad; aquí no usaría nadie nombrar sino identificar, reconocer, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## DarkDemian

HOla, miren, tengo muchas dudas sobre cuando ponerle tilde a los "quien" (y bueno, se puede decir que a los que, como, cuando, cuanto también jeje), pero ahora quiero consultar por esta simple oración, no se si va el tilde en quien o no.

"El comienzo de mi lenta muerte
fue cuando ya no tuve a quien amar"

Y si se puede que me expliquen como poder darme cuenta.

Damián


----------



## Talant

Hola DarkDemian:

Básicamente se coloca la tilde en "quien", "cómo",... cuando son pronombres interrogativos (o exclamativos). Si, aunque falten los signos de interrogación, la frase es una pregunta, hay que poner la tilde.

En tu ejemplo no estás preguntando a quien amas. Por lo tanto no tiene tilde.

"No sé quién me ama" sí es una pregunta y sí tiene tilde.

Saludos


----------



## DarkDemian

Muchas gracias por la ayuda... je, y ya que la respuesta fue rapida pregunto otra cosa...

"No hay otra razón para esto
más que la gota de veneno en mi bebida"

En esta frase, ese mas en si no llevaría tilde, o sea, no es un más de cantidad. no??


----------



## Guachipem

Ese "quién" sí que lleva tilde. No siempre tiene que ser una pregunta para llevar tilde. Te pondré el ejemplo que pongo siempre, aunque con "que" y "qué", que es casi igual. Cuando lleva tilde significa una cosa, y cuando no otra.

Tengo qué comer. (significa que tienes algo para comer)
Tengo que comer. (significa que debes comer)

En el primer caso, a pesar de llevar tilde, no es ninguna pregunta, ¿verdad? Lo mismo ocurre con "quien" y "quién".
Lo que yo suelo hacer para saber si "quien" lleva tilde, es sustituirlo por "que". Ejemplo:

"El comienzo de mi lenta muerte
fue cuando ya no tuve a qué amar"  (no tiene nada a lo que amar)

"El comienzo de mi lenta muerte
fue cuando ya no tuve que amar"  (no tiene la necesidad de amar)


Como el "qué" que tiene tilde es el que se corresponde con el significado, el "quién" lleva tilde. Es un poco lioso de explicar, pero es así, y yo no conozco ningún otro modo.


Con respecto al "más", siempre lleva tilde a menos que pueda sustituirse por "pero", o algo parecido. En tu caso, creo que significa algo así como "a excepción de", que es casi un "pero" (en algunos idiomas ambas cosas se dicen con la misma palabra), así que yo diría que no lleva tilde.


----------



## jester.

Guachipem said:


> Con respecto al "más", siempre lleva tilde a menos que pueda sustituirse por "pero", o algo parecido. En tu caso, creo que significa algo así como "a excepción de", que es casi un "pero" (en algunos idiomas ambas cosas se dicen con la misma palabra), así que yo diría que no lleva tilde.




Yo creo que sí lleva tilde. Entiendo la frase como "No hay más razones que la gota de veneno en mi bebida (significando que esa gota es la sola razón).", por eso creo que sí debería llevar tilde.


----------



## almohada

Hola:

Yo sí pondría tilde en quién, en el ejemplo que citas, porque me suena a una exclamación. Es difícil determinar si estas palabras llevan tilde o no en interrogaciones o exclamaciones indirectas, pero creo que puedes guiarte por la acentuación que le das a las palabras.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

DarkDemian said:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda... je, y ya que la respuesta fue rapida pregunto otra cosa...
> 
> "No hay otra razón para esto
> más que la gota de veneno en mi bebida"
> 
> En esta frase, ese mas en si no llevaría tilde, o sea, no es un más de cantidad. no??


 
Depende de lo que quiero decir la frase. Si la única razón es la gota de veneno, no lleva acento. Si hay una razón mayor, sí lo lleva.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, amigos:

¿En la frase "_tú mejor que nadie conoces lo importante que es para una persona el tener definido a quien heredará su patrimonio", _quien debe ser pronombre interrogativo o relativo?
 
Gracias y saludos
_ 
_


----------



## ampurdan

Lo que pasa es que la frase a mí me suena extraña, porque no la había oído usar de esa manera . "Alguien hereda (algo) de alguien", no "alguien hereda algo a alguien". "Juan heredó un coche de su tía" y no "La tía heredó un coche a Juan". Pero según el DRAE, el uso es correcto.

Dicho esto, yo diría que es interrogativo (y debe llevar acento) pero es algo más bien intuitivo y no sé darte una razón concreta.


----------



## Modosita

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> ¿En la frase "_tú mejor que nadie conoces lo importante que es para una persona el tener definido a quien heredará su patrimonio", _quien debe ser pronombre interrogativo o relativo?
> 
> Gracias y saludos


Buenas noches tigger_uhuhu.

En este caso se debe hablar de interrogativo (indirecto). Si sustituimos la palabra "quién" por "a qué persona" quizás quede más claro.

...tener definido _a qué persona_ dar su patrimonio. 

saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola tigger: ¡Qué tal, tanto tiempo! Como bien dicen los participantes , la frase suena un poco extraña, pero no me parece incorrecta. Creo que se puede decir de 2 maneras:
1) "_tú mejor que nadie conoces lo importante que es para una persona el tener definido a *quien* heredará su patrimonio". _Aquí es pronombre relativo (es como decir al *que/a la persona que* heredará.....).
2) "_tú mejor que nadie conoces lo importante que es para una persona el tener definido *quién* heredará su patrimonio"._(Pronombre interrogativo).

¿Lo ven así?


----------



## ampurdan

Veo lo que quieres decir, pero en tu caso 1) me parece difícil de interpretar con un verbo como definir. Si fuera el verbo "advertir", por ejemplo, entonces sí:

"...lo importante que es para una persona el tener advertido a quien heredará su patrimonio".


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Salú el Tiger!

Yo tendría duda si la frase fuera "a quien herede su patrimonio", como en las cartas "a quien corresponda", pero aquí parece hacerse hincapié en fijar la identidad del heredero, por eso me inclino por "a quién heredará su patrimonio", pues parece que "¿quién? Fulano " es lo que definición que pide la frase. [legará queda mejor que heredará, dicho sea de paso]


----------



## Rayines

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Salú el Tiger!
> 
> Yo tendría duda si la frase fuera "a quien herede su patrimonio", como en las cartas "a quien corresponda", pero aquí parece hacerse hincapié en fijar la identidad del heredero, por eso me inclino por "a quién heredará su patrimonio", pues parece que "¿quién? Fulano " es lo que definición que pide la frase. [legará queda mejor que heredará, dicho sea de paso]


Hola hola: Pero en ese caso, para mí no es necesaria la "a": "....definir quién heredará........". La "a" está demás, o al menos, queda mal.
Ampur: Yo creo que "definir" se puede usar como un verbo transitivo, por ejemplo: "El director definió el perfil que tendrían sus personajes". (Lo mismo sería "definir" al heredero -quien heredará su patrimonio).


----------



## ampurdan

Está claro:

i. El define quién viene.
ii. El define a quien viene.

Lo único que digo es que me parece de difícil interpretación ii. en esa frase.

(Respecto a lo de la "a", creo que se debe a un uso poco corriente de "heredar")


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:


> Hola hola: Pero en ese caso, para mí no es necesaria la "a": "....definir quién heredará........". La "a" está demás, o al menos, queda mal.
> Ampur: Yo creo que "definir" se puede usar como un verbo transitivo, por ejemplo: "El director definió el perfil que tendrían sus personajes". (Lo mismo sería "definir" al heredero -quien heredará su patrimonio).


No veo el problema, pues heredar es un verbo transitivo y el o los herederos son personas (o algún gato en EE.UU.):

Amar al hijo. Heredar al hijo. Amar a Juan. Heredar (legar) a Juan. Amar al padre. Heredar del padre. Heredar de Juan. ¿A quién heredará? A Juan. ¿A quién heredará (legará) el padre? Al hijo ¿De quién heredará el hijo? Del padre ¿Quién heredará? El hijo.


----------



## Rayines

Claro, yo lo entendí distinto: Para mí se trata de la persona que lo va a heredar, es decir quien va a recibir ese patrimonio, no la que lo va a "dar". Yo veo así el sentido de "heredar".
Si se entiende a la inversa, sí por supuesto sería "....a quién va a heredar" (pero me parece raro ese uso).


----------



## Rayines

Me parece interesante reproducir lo que dice el DPD acerca de _heredar_ (por si no quedó claro ):
*heredar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘pasar a poseer [algo] a la muerte de alguien’, ‘recibir [algo] de una situación anterior’ y, dicho de un ser vivo, ‘recibir [rasgos o caracteres] de sus progenitores’, se construye con complemento directo de cosa y suele llevar, además, un complemento con _de: «Y eso lo heredó de su abuelo»_ (Caballero _Bisagras_ [Ven. 1982]).
*2.* Cuando significa ‘pasar a poseer los bienes [de alguien]’, el complemento directo expresa la persona de la que se hereda: _«Se sentía viejo, tenía la idea de que ninguno de sus tres hijos merecía heredarlo»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).
*3.* *En México y Centroamérica* es frecuente su empleo con el significado de ‘legar [posesiones o bienes] a alguien’; el complemento directo es lo que se lega y el destinatario se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«La idea de heredarle todo a María Rosa no era posible» _(Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
(El azul es mío).​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sí, es que lamentablemente heredar en el sentido de legar o dejar en herencia está tan extendido en su uso y es tan antiguo que el DRAE lo refleja como acepción desde el siglo XVIII. Yo creo que tendemos a asociar el heredar al heredero y no al testador por la coincidencia de las palabras, y porque la ley siempre ha determinado a los herederos en ausencia de testamento e incluso contra la voluntad del testador. Por ejemplo en la Argentina aunque se elijan herederos, los familiares cercanos heredan igual una gran parte aún contra la voluntad del testador. De todos modos yo personalmente hago diferencia entre "lo heredé de mi abuelo" (lo recibí en herencia con independencia de la voluntad del causante, por reparto entre los deudos o por ley) y "mi abuelo me lo heredó" (dejó establecido que ese bien era para mí después de su muerte).


----------



## falbala84

ampurdan said:


> Está claro:
> 
> i. El define quién viene.
> ii. El define a quien viene.
> 
> Lo único que digo es que me parece de difícil interpretación ii. en esa frase.
> 
> (Respecto a lo de la "a", creo que se debe a un uso poco corriente de "heredar")



Yo lo había interpretado de la forma ii, me parecen válidas ambas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Regresando a la pregunta original, yo diría que ambas son correctas, como apuntaba Rayines en su primer post.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Muchas, pero muchas gracias a todos. 
También me quedo con la explicación de Rayines 
Saludos friolentos desde la Cd. de México


----------



## marta33

Hola quería saber si esta frase está bien escrita:


*¡Quien si no!*

No sé si *"quien" *es con acento y si *"si no"* va junto o separado.


----------



## CABARET

Está perfecto. Y creo que dependiendo del contexto es si va en signos de admiración o de interrogación.
Beso.


----------



## horusankh

marta33 said:


> Hola quería saber si esta frase está bien escrita:
> 
> 
> *¡Quien si no!*
> 
> No sé si *"quien" *es con acento y si *"si no"* va junto o separado.


Hola:

Yo diría que sí lleva acento y va separado.

Creo que Cabaret se refería a como está en el título .

Saludos.


----------



## marta33

hola cabaret yo creo como denota *"excepción"* y *"solo"* debería
escribirse: *¡Quién sino! *pero necesito opiniones al respecto.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Marta:

Aunque la pregunta no va para mí, me permito responder. Yo creo que para usarlo con ese sentido de "excepción" que mencionas, sería si incluyeras el sustantivo enseguida, es decir: "¡Quién s*i*no Antonio!", pero si lo dices así como lo escribiste, querría decir "¡Quién si n*o* (es él)!".

Una manera bastante poco académica, sería que te fijaras cómo lo pronuncias:

¡Quién sino! (_quién s*i*no_) o ¡Quién si no! (_quién sin*ó*_)

Saludos.


----------



## CABARET

Sí, sí. Separado. 

*Si no* es él, no es nadie.
No es él, *sino* ella.


----------



## marta33

hola Horusank! bueno te respondo la frase es la siguiente:

*-¡Es Carlos! ¡Quién si no! 


*Asi que es por eso por lo que creo que debe ir junto así:*


-¡Es Carlos! ¡Quién sino! 

*Pero no estoy segura necesito alguna opinión más de alguien.


----------



## jmx

*¡Quién si no! *

No le encuentro sentido a la frase si no se escribe así.


----------



## falbala84

Yo también creo que debe ir separado y quién con tilde


----------



## Jellby

En mi opinión:

¿Quién *si no*? = Si no, entonces ¿quién?

¿Quién *sino* Juan? = ¿Quien excepto/aparte de Juan?


----------



## marta33

Hola Jellby me parece interesantisimo lo que has puesto, ¿qué me recomiendas entonces poner? Gracias!


----------



## Jellby

Pues tu caso es el primero: "si no".


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola foreros !

Un poquito más de madera para la hoguera:

¡Qué diríais?

¡Es Carlos! ¡Quién (había de ser) sino (él)!
¿Esto hace sentido, Marta?

Saludos de Naticruz


----------



## jmx

Naticruz said:


> había de ser[/color]) sino (él)!


No es esa la frase. El problema es que "si no" y "sino" *no se pronuncian igual*, como ya han explicado en el post #5.

La frase que dices, _¡Quién *si*no (él__)!_, con elipsis, podría ser teóricamente posible pero nadie la usa. En cambio _¡Quién si *no*__!_ sí se usa.


----------



## Jellby

¡Quién si no!
¡Quién sino él!

Como dice jmartins, se pronuncian distinto y se escriben distinto. No siempre se pueden omitir elementos de la oración y dejar el resto tal cual.


----------



## Diego Lopez

Hola, *quien*, en este caso, va acentuado?

Estaba por irme, cuando *quien/quién* se aparece es nada menos que Juan.

Muchas gracias


----------



## aceituna

Sin tilde: quien aparece es nada menos que Juan.
Un truco: si lo puedes sustituir por "el que", entonces va sin tilde.


----------



## cacarulo

Bueno, yo pensaba que tenía clara esta regla, pero parece que (hoy) no...
Caso 1: "no te falta quien te planche la ropa".
Al principio, le puse acento, pero releyéndolo me parece que no lleva, porque puede ser reemplazado por "una persona que". Pero a esta hora no estoy seguro...
Caso 2: "con vos ya no hay quien viva".
Acá, intuitivamente, yo mantendría el acento que puse en la  primera lectura. 
Pero quiero alguna certeza más que mi intuición matutina 
A ver si alguno puede echar luz sobre estas dudas... 
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Hola cacarulo: Creo que en ambos va sin acento. En el primero, con seguridad, y, en el segundo, del cual yo diría de entrada que tampoco lleva acento, también lo podés reemplazar por: "con vos ya no hay una persona que viva". 

Agregado: Lo que dice la RAE:

*Quien:* 
*3. *pron. relat. Dependiendo de un verbo con negación, equivale a _nadie que._ _No hay quien pueda con él._ U. m. en sing.


----------



## Aviador

Estoy de acuerdo con Rayines. Los dos van sin tilde.

En "_no te falta quien te planche la ropa_", _quien_ es pronombre relativo y se puede reemplazar por _el que_. 


> *quien. 1.* Pronombre relativo, que, por ser palabra átona, debe escribirse sin tilde a diferencia del pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo quién. Su plural es quienes. Equivale a el que, la que, y hoy se emplea siempre referido a personas o a entes personificados, nunca a cosas. [...] _«Será el Departamento de Estado quien controle la política hacia Nicaragua»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 2.12.86)...
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


En el caso de "_con vos ya no hay quien viva_", la RAE aclara que:​


> *quien
> *...*
> 2.* Cuando la oración subordinada depende de los verbos _haber_ o _tener, _el relativo_ quien _encabeza la subordinada si esta lleva el verbo en forma personal:_ «Ya no hay quien nos dé órdenes»_ (Ducoudray _Ojos_ [C. Rica 1992]); _«Yo ya tengo quien me haga regalos»_ (Mendizábal _Cumpleaños_ [Esp. 1992]); pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en infinitivo, se utiliza el interrogativo _quién.
> ..._
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Gracias por las repuestas.
El punto 2 del DPD me es muy útil.


----------



## cacarulo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Hilos unidos


Otra duda en el mismo sentido:
"No tengo a quién decírselo" ¿lleva acento?
Yo creo que sí, pese al punto 2 del DPD que cita Aviador, y la tercera acepción del DRAE, que trae RAyines.
Pero quiero otras opiniones...
Por cierto, el DPD dice en el punto 2 de "quién"


> El interrogativo quién encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos haber o tener: «Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas»; «Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»; pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo quien


Supongo que este es el caso.
Pero aun así no me vendría mal una confirmación, opinión, etc.


----------



## Rayines

cacarulo said:


> Otra duda en el mismo sentido:
> "No tengo a quién decírselo" ¿lleva acento?
> Yo creo que sí, pese al punto 2 del DPD que cita Aviador, y la tercera acepción del DRAE, que trae RAyines.
> Pero quiero otras opiniones...
> Por cierto, el DPD dice en el punto 2 de "quién"
> 
> Supongo que este es el caso.
> Pero aun así no me vendría mal una confirmación, opinión, etc.


Es interesante esto que dice en el mismo punto *2* que cita Aviador (y vos mismo): pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en infinitivo, se utiliza el interrogativo _quién._
_..._
Creo que esto confirma que sí va con acento . (Igualmente espera a los sabios).


----------



## hual

Rayines said:


> Es interesante esto que dice en el mismo punto *2* que cita Aviador (y vos mismo): pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en infinitivo, se utiliza el interrogativo _quién._
> _..._
> Creo que esto confirma que sí va con acento . (Igualmente espera a los sabios).


 
Hola

Sin ser sabio, me atrevo a asegurar que en la oración citada _quién _lleva acento por tratarse de una subordinada interrogativa indirecta: _No tengo a quién decírselo_ = _No sé a quién decírselo = Me pregunto a quién decírselo, _etc.


----------



## Rayines

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Sin ser sabio, me atrevo a asegurar que en la oración citada _quién _lleva acento por tratarse de una subordinada interrogativa indirecta: _No tengo a quién decírselo_ = _No sé a quién decírselo = Me pregunto a quién decírselo, _etc.


Tu explicación es sabia .


----------



## Jellby

"No tengo a quién decírselo", con acento.

"No tengo quien me ayude", sin acento.

Esto coincide con lo que dice el DPD, no sé explicar muy bien por qué, pero parece que en el segundo caso "quien" se puede sustituir por "la persona" (aunque por ser un subjuntivo la cosa está menos clara), mientras que en el primero es más "una/ninguna persona".

Más:

No eres quien dices ser -> no eres la persona que dices ser
No eres quién para decir eso -> no eres nadie para decir eso


----------



## martaaa

Hola a todos...
Leyendo una y otra vez las frases "No tengo a quién decírselo" y "No tengo quien me ayude", me parece que hay una pequeña (pero pequeñísima) diferencia de significado, ¿no?. 
En el primer caso, no hay nadie en absoluto: no lo puedo decir a nadie porque efectivamente no hay nadie que me pueda escuchar y a lo mejor ayudarme. En el segundo caso, hay unas personas pero nadie de esas me quieren (o me pueden) ayudar. ¿Qué opináis?
Os digo de antemano que no soy española – estudio español pero no es mi lengua madre – y por eso puede que me equivoque ...


----------



## amistad2008

cacarulo said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> 
> Hilos unidos
> 
> 
> Otra duda en el mismo sentido:
> "No tengo a quién decírselo" ¿lleva acento?
> Yo creo que sí, pese al punto 2 del DPD que cita Aviador, y la tercera acepción del DRAE, que trae RAyines.
> Pero quiero otras opiniones...
> Por cierto, el DPD dice en el punto 2 de "quién"
> 
> Supongo que este es el caso.
> Pero aun así no me vendría mal una confirmación, opinión, etc.


 
No soy sabia, ni experta pero lo que hago para saber si lleva o no tilde es formular una pregunta (o ponerla como exclamativa, depende del caso)

No sé quién vendrá a la fiesta. = ¿Quién vendrá a la fiesta?
No sé qué tengo que llevar. = ¿Qué tengo que llevar?
No tengo la menor idea dónde estuvo ayer. = ¿Dónde estuvo ayer?
No tengo a quién decírselo = ¿A quién decírselo?

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> "No tengo a quién decírselo", con acento. (infinitivo)
> 
> "No tengo quien me ayude", sin acento. (forma personal)
> 
> Esto coincide con lo que dice el DPD, no sé explicar muy bien por qué, pero parece que en el segundo caso "quien" se puede sustituir por "la persona" (aunque por ser un subjuntivo la cosa está menos clara), mientras que en el primero es más "una/ninguna persona".
> 
> Más:
> 
> No eres quien dices ser -> no eres la persona que dices ser
> No eres quién para decir eso -> no eres nadie para decir eso


 
Aquí nos lo explican: la diferencia está en que el verbo esté en infinitivo o en forma personal.

En el DPD:
*2.* El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener:_ _«Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas» _(Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); _«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»_ (Aldecoa _Mujeres_ [Esp. 1994]); pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo _quien._

Saludos


----------



## ega51

> "No tengo a quién decírselo" y "No tengo quien me ayude"


¿Qué ocurre si redactamos de esta forma:
    "No hay nadie que me pueda _o me quiera_ escuchar" y 
     "No hay nadie que me pueda _o me quiera_ ayudar"
     ?.

Resultan dos frases  morfológicamente equivalentes y debiera acentuarse que en las dos.


----------



## Pinairun

ega51 said:


> ¿Qué ocurre si redactamos de esta forma:
> "No hay nadie que me pueda _o me quiera_ escuchar" y
> "No hay nadie que me pueda _o me quiera_ ayudar"
> ?.
> 
> Resultan dos frases morfológicamente equivalentes y debiera acentuarse que en las dos.


 

NO, en estas frases "que" no lleva acento porque es un pronombre relativo. No hay caso.


----------



## martaaa

¡Qué bonita es esta discusión sin fin!
 Pero, ¿nadie quiere decir lo que opina sobre lo que yo escribí en mi último mensaje? Algún español que me responda, por favor ... 
Muchas gracias a todos
ciao


----------



## Jellby

Pinairun said:


> Aquí nos lo explican: la diferencia está en que el verbo esté en infinitivo o en forma personal.



Eso es cierto, por eso dije que coincide con lo que dice el DPD. Sin embargo, no creo que eso sea una justificación completa, debe haber algo en el "quien/quién" que haga que se ponga o no un acento, o al menos a mí me gustaría encontrar una explicación más robusta.


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> Eso es cierto, por eso dije que coincide con lo que dice el DPD. Sin embargo, no creo que eso sea una justificación completa, debe haber algo en el "quien/quién" que haga que se ponga o no un acento, o al menos a mí me gustaría encontrar una explicación más robusta.


 

Entiendo lo que dices, y no sé si esto te servirá: _Quien_ relativo puede sustituirse por _que_, _el que_, pero _quién_ interrogativo no es intercambiable con _qué_.

*Quien*, pronombre relativo:
Referido a personas equivale a _que, el que, la que_, y a veces_ los que, las que.
_Puede hacer de sujeto o de cualquier complemento.
De sujeto, sólo cuando la oración de relativo es explicativa.

Vi ayer a tu hermano _quien/que_ me dijo...
Tu hermano, _quien/que_ estaba allí, me dijo...
No tengo (a nadie) _quien/que_ me ayude.

*Quién*, pronombre interrogativo.
Es el único pronombre interrogativo aplicable a personas.
También puede hacer de sujeto o de cualquier complemento en preguntas indirectas, directas, en frases de duda o aclaratorias.

Pero no  se puede sustituir por el interrogativo "_qué_" ni (tampoco por "_el qué_")  porque su función es referirse a personas. En el caso de ser gramaticalmente correcto sustituirlo por "_qué",_ el sentido de la frase se pierde o pasa de persona a cosa.

¿_Quién_ ha venido? (¿_Qué_ ha venido?, no tiene sentido)
No sé _quién_ llama. (No sé _qué_ llama, tampoco)
No tengo a_ quién_ decírselo. (No tengo _a qué_ decírselo, tampoco)
Dime por_ quién_ tengo que preguntar. (Dime por _qué _tengo que preguntar, ya no pregunto por una persona).

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Muy clara la explicación de Pinarium, como siempre .


----------



## Pinairun

martaaa said:


> ¡Qué bonita es esta discusión sin fin!
> Pero, ¿nadie quiere decir lo que opina sobre lo que yo escribí en mi último mensaje? Algún español que me responda, por favor ...
> Muchas gracias a todos
> ciao


 

Es que las dos suposiciones valdrían para ambas frases.

Ya verás, prueba. Son argumentos que no sirven para dilucidar esta duda.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Pinairun said:


> Entiendo lo que dices, y no sé si esto te servirá: _Quien_ relativo puede sustituirse por _que_, _el que_, pero _quién_ interrogativo no es intercambiable con _qué_.



Pero:

"No tengo a quién decírselo" -> "no tengo que decírselo" (se puede, pero no significa lo mismo, claro)

"No tengo quien me ayude" -> "no tengo (a/el) que me ayude" (a mí, al menos, esto me suena fatal)


----------



## amistad2008

martaaa said:


> Hola a todos...
> Leyendo una y otra vez las frases "No tengo a quién decírselo" y "No tengo quien me ayude", me parece que hay una pequeña (pero pequeñísima) diferencia de significado, ¿no?.
> 
> En el primer caso, no hay nadie en absoluto: no lo puedo decir a nadie porque efectivamente no hay nadie que me pueda escuchar y a lo mejor ayudarme.
> 
> En el segundo caso, hay unas personas pero nadie de esas me quieren (o me pueden) ayudar.
> 
> *¿Qué opináis?*
> Os digo de antemano que no soy española – estudio español pero no es mi lengua madre – y por eso puede que me equivoque ...


 
¡Hola, Marta!

Tu pregunta no es de acentuación, sino de significado y parece que se perdió en medio de la discusión.

Yo creo que puede haber esa pequeña diferencia de significado que dices, pero también pueden significar lo mismo.

"No tengo a quien decírselo." = No hay nadie.
"No tengo quien me ayude."  = Hay personas y no pueden/quieren ayudar.
"No tengo quien me ayude, pues vivo sola." = No hay nadie.

Espero que alguien más opine, pues yo no soy española.


----------



## Rayines

amistad2008 said:


> "No tengo a qui*é*n decírselo." = No hay nadie.


Como observas en el resto del hilo, en este caso siempre va con acento .


----------



## amistad2008

Rayines said:


> Como observas en el resto del hilo, en este caso siempre va con acento .


 
Sí, sí, gracias Rayines... yo misma opiné que debería llevar tilde y por apurada se me olvidó ponerla. ¡Gracias!

A mí también me interesa la opinión de otras personas sobre la pregunta de Marta que no es de acentuación.


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> Pero:
> 
> "No tengo a quién decírselo" -> "no tengo que decírselo**" (se puede, pero no significa lo mismo, claro)
> 
> "No tengo quien me ayude" -> "no tengo (a/el) que me ayude" (a mí, al menos, esto me suena fatal)


 
Quien relativo puede sustituirse por _que_, _el que_, pero quién interrogativo no es intercambiable con _qué_.

No tengo (a nadie) quien/que me ayude. 
No tengo a_ quién_ decírselo. (No tengo _a qué _decírselo)


----------



## lavides

¿Cómo les va? Aquí dejo una duda:
En la oración "Una persona debe ser querida por quien es" ¿"quien" funciona como un pronombre relativo (por lo que no debería tildarse) o como uno enfático indirecto (en ese caso, llevaría tilde)? ¿Cómo hago para darme cuenta cuál es el caso? Gracias!


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Pienso que no debe tildarse. No sé si sabría explicarlo, pero podrías sustituir *quien *por *la que* o por *lo que* y la frase seguiría teniendo sentido. 
No es una interrogativa indirecta, *quien *funciona como relativo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pero si sustituimos el quien es por "cómo es", que por aquí sonaría más natural, el cómo sí se acentúa, creo. ¿Puede alguien explicarlo o sacarme de mi error?


----------



## Pinairun

"Una persona debe ser querida por quien es" aparte de la duda gramatical presenta ambigüedad.

¿Qué quiere decir? 
¿Por cómo es, como sugiere _clares3_? 
¿Por su estatus? 
¿O en este último caso es cuando _quien_ debería llevar tilde?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también diría por como es, de la manera que es; por cómo lo inerpreto de la manera específica en que él es.

No sé si me explico, pero sí veo diferencias.


----------



## GBonis

Hola:
Tengo una duda. En la siguiente oración, la palabra 'quien', ¿se acentúa o no?

"Encuéntrate con quien quieres ser"

Sé que se acentúa en interrogaciones, admiraciones o expresiones de carácter dubitativo (también en oraciones que presenten un matiz interrogativo o dubitativo, aunque no existan signos de puntuación o admiración). Pero el ejemplo antes mencionado, me "trancó". 

¡Ayúdenme! Gracias.


----------



## Sweet_Olga

En ese caso "quien" no lleva tilde. Es un pronombre relativo que sólo lleva tilde, como tú muy bien has dicho, en oraciones interrogativas que pueden ser directas (es decir, con el signo de interrogación) o indirectas. 

A lo mejor alguien te da una explicación mejor pero espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Pinairun

Sweet_Olga said:


> En ese caso "quien" no lleva tilde. Es un pronombre relativo que sólo lleva tilde, como tú muy bien has dicho, en oraciones interrogativas que pueden ser directas (es decir, con el signo de interrogación) o indirectas.
> 
> A lo mejor alguien te da una explicación mejor pero espero haberte ayudado.


 

Estoy de acuerdo con Sweet_Olga. No lleva tilde.

Saludos


----------



## chuyujingtai

Hola

No tengo a _quien_/_quién_ acudir.
No tengo _donde_/_dónde_ alojarme.

¿Cuál es correcto? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## njumi

Creo que en ambos casos las opciones sin acentos son las correctas - ya que no son preguntas...

quien
donde


----------



## mirx

En ambos casos la forma correcta es la tildada.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En este tipo de cuestiones no suele haber unanimidad entre nosotros. Para mí son correctas las cuatro opciones. 

Sí que pueden entenderse como oraciones interrogativas indirectas, o con ese valor al menos. (Esto se vería más claro con el verbo _saber _en lugar de _tener_, pero es el mismo caso). 
_No tengo_ (_no sé_) _a quién acudir. 
No tengo_ (_no sé_) _dónde alojarme_. 

Pero también pueden entenderse y leerse de forma átona: 
_No tengo a quien acudir. = No tengo nadie a quien acudir. 
No tengo donde alojarme. = No tengo un lugar donde alojarme_.


----------



## lady jekyll

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> En este tipo de cuestiones no suele haber unanimidad entre nosotros. Para mí son correctas las cuatro opciones.
> 
> Sí que pueden entenderse como oraciones interrogativas indirectas, o con ese valor al menos. (Esto se vería más claro con el verbo _saber _en lugar de _tener_, pero es el mismo caso).
> _No tengo_ (_no sé_) _a quién acudir.
> No tengo_ (_no sé_) _dónde alojarme_.
> 
> Pero también pueden entenderse y leerse de forma átona:
> _No tengo a quien acudir. = No tengo nadie a quien acudir.
> No tengo donde alojarme. = No tengo un lugar donde alojarme_.



Hola, Namarne 
Creo que hoy es la primera vez que discrepo contigo  
Opino como Mirx: ambas deben llevar tilde.
Un abrazo, J.


----------



## Namarne

Tienes muy mala memoria, LJ, no es la primera vez.  



> «Las zorras tienen guaridas, y las aves del cielo  nidos; pero el Hijo del hombre no tiene *donde *reclinar  la cabeza».


Siempre lo he visto y oído de esta forma. En cambio en la página del Vaticano (no sé si esto va a misa) lo ponen con acento: 





> «Los zorros tienen sus cuevas y las aves del cielo sus nidos, pero el Hijo del hombre no tiene *dónde *reclinar la cabeza».


(Lc 9, 58).


----------



## njumi

No estoy del todo seguro pero creo que las siguientes definiciones abarcan los ejemplos mencionados.

Cuando depende de un verbo con negación equivale a 'nadie que':
_no hay *quien* pueda con él.

_adv. rel. Indica el lugar donde se lleva a cabo una acción, o en el que está una persona o cosa:
_el barrio *donde* vivo está mal comunicado._


----------



## lady jekyll

Namarne said:


> Tienes muy mala memoria, LJ, no es la primera vez.
> 
> Siempre lo he visto y oído de esta forma. En cambio en la página del Vaticano (no sé si esto va a misa) lo ponen con acento: (Lc 9, 58).



Je, je, je...  No sé como lo haces pero siempre consigues confundirme . (Debe de ser por mi mala memoria... )

Y al final vas a tener razón (como siempre). He encontrado este punto en el Panhispánico sobre "donde":

*6.* En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ y _tener,_ hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio. En estos casos puede interpretarse como interrogativo y escribirse con tilde, o como relativo sin antecedente expreso y escribirse sin ella: _No tengo dónde _[= a qué lugar] _ir / No tengo donde _[= lugar al que] _ir; En este pueblo no hay dónde _[= en qué lugar] _comer decentemente / En este pueblo no hay donde _[= lugar en el que]_ comer decentemente._

De modo que tanto en tu cita como en la segunda oración de Chuyujingtai valdrían ambas posibilidades (dependiendo del contexto, naturalmente). Ahora bien, en la primera oración de Chuyujingtai sigo decantándome por la tilde.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dejando aparte el DPHD, y guiándome sólo por el olfato lingüístico, yo también pondría tilde en *quién* y no lo pondría en *donde*. Pero no me chirría ninguna de las cuatro construcciones.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Namarne: caben las *cuatro *posibilidades. _Quien_ puede ser tanto pronombre interrogativo (= _qué persona_) como pronombre relativo (= _el que _o _nadie que_). Y otro tanto ocurre con _donde_, que puede ser interrogativo (= _qué lugar_) o relativo (= _el lugar en que_).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con los que dicen que las cuatro son posibles (y correctas).


----------



## Valtiel

njumi said:


> No estoy del todo seguro pero creo que las siguientes definiciones abarcan los ejemplos mencionados.
> 
> Cuando depende de un verbo con negación equivale a 'nadie que':
> _no hay *quien* pueda con él.
> 
> _adv. rel. Indica el lugar donde se lleva a cabo una acción, o en el que está una persona o cosa:
> _el barrio *donde* vivo está mal comunicado._




Exactamente.

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

No tengo a _quién_ acudir.  (= no tengo a ninguna persona a la que acudir)
No tengo a _quien_ acudir.  ( ¿qué significa esto? ¿qué pinta un relativo aquí? )
No tengo _dónde_ alojarme.  (= no tengo sitio para alojarme)
No tengo _donde_ alojarme.  ( ¿qué significa esto? ¿qué pinta un relativo aquí? )


----------



## Ynez

jmartins, yo la primera vez que vi estas oraciones, pensé:

No tengo a quien acudir.
No tengo dónde alojarme.

Pero son como las imágenes esas que cada vez que las miras descubres formas diferentes... Vuelve dentro de un rato y ya verás. 

Resumiendo, que todas son posibles.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
Todo está dicho en los ## 5 y 8.

Pero


> No tengo a _quién_ acudir.  (= no tengo a ninguna persona a la que acudir)
> No tengo a _quien_ acudir.  ( ¿qué significa esto? ¿qué pinta un relativo aquí? )
> No tengo _dónde_ alojarme.  (= no tengo sitio para alojarme)
> No tengo _donde_ alojarme.  ( ¿qué significa esto? ¿qué pinta un relativo aquí? )


 
con esto lo embrollas todo.

Justamente "no tengo [a ninguna persona] a quien acudir" justificaría el uso SIN tilde, ya que se trata de un relativo (y no, como pareces entenderlo, el uso CON tilde).

El uso con tilde correspondería en todo caso a "no tengo a qué persona acudir", lo cual no aclara gran cosa.

Lo cierto es que todas las variantes son correctas (aunque como tú yo utilizaría siempre las variantes con tilde - pero eso es cuestión de gustos, no más).


----------



## Jellby

Sobre quien/quién:

El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener_: «_Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas_»; «_Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas_»; pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo _quien_.

Cuando la oración subordinada depende de los verbos _haber_ o _tener_, el relativo _quien_ encabeza la subordinada si esta lleva el verbo en forma personal: «_Ya no hay quien nos dé órdenes_»; «_Yo ya tengo quien me haga regalos_»; pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en infinitivo, se utiliza el interrogativo _quién_.

Sobre donde/dónde:

En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ y _tener_, hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio. En estos casos puede interpretarse como interrogativo y escribirse con tilde, o como relativo sin antecedente expreso y escribirse sin ella: _No tengo dónde [= a qué lugar] ir_ / _No tengo donde [= lugar al que] ir_; _En este pueblo no hay dónde [= en qué lugar] comer decentemente_ / _En este pueblo no hay donde [= lugar en el que] comer decentemente_.

Así que:

No tengo a quién acudir. 
No tengo a quien acudir. 
No tengo dónde alojarme.  (no tengo en qué lugar alojarme)
No tengo donde alojarme.  (no tengo lugar en el que alojarme)


----------



## princesa azteca

Hola a todos,

Tengo duda en esté párrafo con respecto a que si "quien" lleva acento o no:

Regulan quien sucederá a la persona que fallece en todas las relaciones patrimoniales de la persona fallecida, a la que se refieren también los términos _causante _y _de_ _cuius_.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Edelmar

Tanto quien como quienes se acentúan cuando se emplean en interrogaciones o con sentido interrogativo. (quiero saber quién o quiénes no están de acuerdo).
Cordialmente, E.


----------



## princesa azteca

Gracias Edelmar, entonces en el ejemplo que puse ¿va con acento, no?
Un abrazo


----------



## Edelmar

Esstimada princesa, pese a que el vocabulario legal no es mi fuerte, me atrevo a contestarte que *si.*


----------



## princesa azteca

Gracias


----------



## mirx

Edelmar said:


> Esstimada princesa, pese a que el vocabulario legal no es mi fuerte, me atrevo a contestarte que *si.*


 
¿Que sí qué, Edelmar?

Princesa, el texto está algo revuelto. ¿Qué no debería de ser "regulan a quién"?

Yo digo que no lleva, aunque la verdad no entiendo exactamente el sentido de la frase. ¿Quién regula qué?

Saludos.


----------



## Edelmar

Por empezar, en el texto no figura el sujeto. La pregunta es: ¿quién o quiénes regulan
*quién *sucederá a la persona? La respuesta es X (aquí debería figurar el sujeto) regulan *quién *sucederá a la persona, que para mí equivale a establecen. Insisto, desconozco la jerga de los leguleyos;
llego a esto por una sencilla deducción, estimado mirx.


----------



## mirx

Edelmar said:


> Por empezar, en el texto no figura el sujeto. La pregunta es: ¿quién o quiénes regulan
> *quién *sucederá a la persona? La respuesta es X (aquí debería figurar el sujeto) regulan *quién *sucederá a la persona, que para mí equivale a establecen. Insisto, desconozco la jerga de los leguleyos;
> llego a esto por una sencilla deducción, estimado mirx.


 
Pues sí, habría que esperar a Princesa que nos desengañe. A esa concluión llegué yo también en la primera parte de mi post "regulan a quién", sin embargo pudiera significar otra cosa.


----------



## Pinairun

Regulan quién sucederá a la persona fallecida...
Regulan cómo aplicar las normas...
Regulan qué condiciones son necesarias...

No se trata de _regular_ _al_ heredero (?), sino de decidir quién será el heredero.
Creo yo.

Saludos


----------



## Edelmar

Coincido totalmente con el maestro Pinairun. Y en cualquier momento me pongo a estudiar para notario. Cordialmente, E.


----------



## Wazz

A ver si podéis ayudarme, que me como con la cabeza con estas dos dudas pero no termino de estar seguro...

En la oración _"Sara encontró quien le prestara dinero__", _¿el quién lleva acento? Sospecho que sí, pero no estoy nada seguro.

 _(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No incluya más de una pregunta por hilo)

__ _¡Mil gracias!_
_


----------



## Lexinauta

'Sara encontró quién le prestara dinero.'
Distinto sería decir: 'Quien le prestara dinero a Sara fue una amiga.'

_(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No incluya más de una pregunta por hilo)_


----------



## dexterciyo

_Sara encontró *quien* le prestara dinero_ no lleva tilde. Cuando "quien" equivalga a "el que" o sus derivados, no llevará tilde. En este caso, equivale a "la persona que", es átono, por lo que no lleva tilde.


_(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No incluya más de una pregunta por hilo)_


----------



## Namarne

dexterciyo said:


> _Sara encontró *quien* le prestara dinero_ no lleva tilde. Cuando "quien" equivalga a "el que" o sus derivados, no llevará tilde. En este caso, equivale a "la persona que", es átono, por lo que no lleva tilde.


Yo también lo pronuncio átono y lo escribiría sin tilde, pero creo que también tiene sentido con tilde.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:

Por favor, no incluya más de una pregunta por hilo.

A los que respondan: por favor, reporten los hilos que contienen más de una pregunta y no contesten a la segunda, gracias.
*


----------



## ManPaisa

*Sara encontró quién le prestara dinero*  

*Sara encontró quien le prestara dinero*  


Falta el _a personal_.
Mejor usar el pluscuamperfecto que 'la forma en -ra' en función de pluscuamperfecto ---> *Sara encontró a quien le había prestado dinero.*


----------



## cacarulo

Para mí "quien" no lleva acento en este caso, como dice Dexterciyo.
Sara encontró a una persona que le prestó unos pesos.
Así entiendo yo la oración.
Pero, por lo visto, puede entenderse de otras maneras, como lo hace, por ej., ManPaisa.
Habría que ver cuál es el sentido que le da Wazz.


----------



## x_juan

No lleva. "Quién" se usa cuando es una pregunta directa o inderenta. Acá "quien" no está como pregunta, así que no lleva tilde.


----------



## Namarne

ManPaisa said:


> Falta el *la* _a personal_.


Quizá no sea necesaria en este caso, como por ejemplo en: "encontró un amigo que le prestara dinero".


----------



## Wazz

El sentido de la frase es el que apuntan caraculo: Sara encontró una persona que le prestó dinero.


----------



## ManPaisa

Namarne said:


> Quizá no sea necesaria en este caso, como por ejemplo en: "encontró un amigo que le prestara dinero".



Pero esa oración tiene otro significado.  Es lo que intentaba decir.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Abra nuevo hilo para tratar sobre "el/la a", gracias)


----------



## Södertjej

No hace falta añadir la preposición, ni su ausencia cambia nada.

*h) * Ante los pronombres indefinidos cuyo referente es una persona (_alguien, alguno, nadie, ninguno, todos, uno, _etc.), salvo cuando funcionan como complemento directo del verbo _haber_ (→ 1.3e): _Llévate a alguien a la fiesta; No conozco a nadie; Os necesito a todos._ Con verbos como _buscar, *encontrar*, hallar, necesitar _o_ tener,_ *la preposición puede aparecer o no: Busco (a) alguien que me ayude; No necesito (a) nadie que me acompañe.*
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ursu-lab

El significado de las dos frase es *totalmente *diferente:
1) Sara necesitaba dinero. Buscaba a un amigo que se lo prestara. -> Encontró quien le prestara dinero.
2) Alguien había prestado dinero a Sara. Sara no sabe quién fue. Lo encontró. *Sara encontró a quien le había prestado dinero.* (la acción de prestar es anterior a la de encontrar)



(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)


----------



## ManPaisa

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)
PD - Entiendo las dos frases igual que tú.


----------



## ampurdan

*Por favor, abran un nuevo hilo para tratar sobre la forma del artículo que debe anteceder a la vocal "a", gracias.*


----------



## Södertjej

ursu-lab said:


> El significado de las dos frase es *totalmente *diferente:
> 1) Sara necesitaba dinero. Buscaba a un amigo que se lo prestara. -> Encontró quien le prestara dinero.
> 2) Alguien había prestado dinero a Sara. Sara no sabe quién fue. Lo encontró. *Sara encontró a quien le había prestado dinero.* (la acción de prestar es anterior a la de encontrar)


Como verás en la entradad de la RAE, el hecho de poner o no a con verbos como buscar no cambia para nada el significado.

Por otra parte, me encantaría que me dejaran dinero desconocidos que luego desaparecieran y yo no pudiera identificar.


----------



## bayicra

Estimados foreros:
El otro día escribí una carta encabezada con la siguiente frase: A *quién* esto incumba
Después de unos días me empezó a entrar la duda si verdaderamente escribí de forma correcta. Algo me dice que es sin tilde, porque se podría sustituir por "A el que esto incumba" o algo similar, pero no me convence. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Bark

Buenas bayicra:

Yo diría que en esa frase el "quien" iría sin tilde porque no es un pronombre interrogativo.

- esto va dirigido a *quien* le incumba.
- pero dime a *quién* le incumbe.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

A quien esto incumba, quien sin tilde.

Por acá en México ponemos:

A quien *corresponda.*


----------



## ManPaisa

_A __quien esto incumba_, _quien _sin tilde.



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Por acá en México ponemos:
> A quien *corresponda.*


Igual en Colombia.  Ese _incumba _me suena muy brusco.


----------



## bayicra

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Por desgracia le mandé el e-mail a la RAE , pero bueno, de los errores se aprende... (seguro que están diciendo algo como, no sólo no sabe escribir sino que además nos manda comentarios )


----------



## ManPaisa

bayicra said:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Por desgracia le mandé el e-mail a la RAE , pero bueno, de los errores se aprende... (seguro que están diciendo algo como, no sólo no sabe escribir sino que además nos manda comentarios )



¿Qué más da?
¿Acaso los conoces o te conocen?


----------



## bayicra

> Ese _incumba _me suena muy brusco.



A mí también me sonaba algo brusco, si te soy sincero, pero no se me pasaba otra cosa por la cabeza.


----------



## ManPaisa

bayicra said:


> A mí también me sonaba algo brusco, si te soy sincero, pero no se me pasaba otra cosa por la cabeza.



Otra opción:
_A quien pueda interesar._
De nuevo sin tilde en _quien_.


----------



## bayicra

ManPaisa said:


> Otra opción:
> _A quien pueda interesar._
> De nuevo sin tilde en _quien_. eso te aseguro que ya no se me olvida



Qué te parece: A quieén esto concierna.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

bayicra said:


> Qué te parece: A quién esto concierna.


 
Perdón, pero peor aún.

Una vez más, quien, aquí, sin tilde. Lleva tilde cuando es forma interrogativa directa o indirecta.

Y el ..._esto concierna _me suena fatal.


----------



## bayicra

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Una vez más, quien, aquí, sin tilde. Lleva tilde cuando es forma interrogativa directa o indirecta.


 Se me escapó la mano... ya lo corregí


----------



## Guillote1

"A quien corresponda" es la fórmula que se usa normalmente, por lo menos acá en Argentina. 

El "quien" sólo lleva tilde cuando es interrogativo, así que en este caso iría sin.


----------



## Janis Joplin

bayicra said:


> Qué te parece: A quieén esto concierna.



A mi me sonaría como un calco de la expresión en inglés.

La frase usual en correspondencia es "A quien corresponda:"


----------



## NatashaP

"Ella no es quién para dar lecciones a nadie". ¿Ese "quién" lleva tilde?


----------



## Agró

NatashaP said:


> "Ella no es quién para dar lecciones a nadie". ¿Ese "quién" lleva tilde?


Sí debe llevar tilde (punto 3, subrayado):


[3. Como atributo del verbo ser en oraciones negativas, y seguido de una oración precedida de para, equivale a nadie, y toda la expresión adquiere el sentido de ‘carecer de la capacidad o de la autoridad para algo’: «Tú no eres quién para decidir» (Zaragoza Dios [Esp. 1981]).


Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## NatashaP

Entendido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## martadominguez

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Hola, me he encontrado con estas dos frases que he escrito, y no sé cómo ponerlas si con tilde o sin ella en 
*Quien/Quién*/*Cual*

Frase:

a) No hay asesino a *quien *culpar, ni tampoco a *quien* capturar. 

Frase: 

b) ¿No hay asesino a *quien *culpar, ni a *cual* capturar? 


Este ejemplo segundo mis dudas son si al ser interrogativa debería de llevar tilde así como *"cual"*.

Sáquenme de dudas. Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola:  

Yo no pondría tilde en ninguna de las cuatro palabras en negrita. 
La segunda frase es una pregunta, pero lo es la frase entera: ni *quien *ni *cual *tienen valor interrogativo. 
(Sería diferente: _No sé a quién culpar, ni tampoco a quién capturar_). 

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La modalidad interrogativa (y la exclamativa) de la frase marcada por la curva tónica especial en la pronunciación que representa en la escritura por los signos de interrogación hace que el léxico relativo se transforme en relativo-interrogativo o relativo-exlamativo. Éstos se marcan en la escritura con una tilde diacrítica: *quién*, *cuál*.


----------



## martadominguez

De acuerdo, creo que te haré caso Namarne, las pondré sin acento, a mí también me da que van sin él, en detrimento de lo que dice XiaoRoel, perdona si ésto te molesta, amigo. Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

No sé, Xiao y yo nos hemos cruzado y los dos te hemos dado respuestas opuestas.  Lo siento. Ya me he fijado que este tema de los acentos lo vemos diferente Xiao y yo. (Él es el experto, así que quizá deberías hacerle caso, pero sinceramente lo veo como he dicho antes). 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mi propuesta viene de un análisis previo mío, aplicando mis conceptos estructuralistas, no de una norma de la Academia. Y sigo siempre, cuando hay una razón que las explique, todas las normas académicas. Lo que me rebela es la confusión que se ha apoderado de la institución que todos respetábamos, y donde no se daba puntada sin hilo que es lo que parece hoy allí la pauta normal de actuación. Tiene que volver el rigor y la fiabilidad. Deberían ser la referencia del buen hablar y mantener la lengua en su mejor uso (limpia, fija y da esplendor).


----------



## martadominguez

El RAE cada día es más confuso, y hay lagunas y excepciones que traen sin duda de cabeza, porque hay demasiadas excepciones en la gramática, como es el caso que he expuesto. 

como podría ser:

¿No hay hombre a *quien* yo quisiera más? 

¿Cómo puedo maldecir a *quien* me ha robado?

Aunque vaya en interrogativa es que no la llevaría, es de sentido común. Corríganme si estoy equivocada.


----------



## Beginer

Hola, me gustaría saber si el uso de la tilde en los siguientes casos es correcto:

Quería ver quiénes eran los honrados y quiénes los ladrones.

Para saber quién era honrado. 

Quién se las robaría y quién no. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Neretva

Sí, todos son correctos, porque son interrogativas indirectas. No llevan  ¿? pero siguen siendo preguntas.


----------



## Beginer

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## hosec

Si, yo también les pondría tilde, pero el tercer ejemplo podría no admitirlas, dependería del contexto:

_Conozco a quien se las robaría_

pero

_Sé quién se las robaría_

Cuestión de entonación.


----------



## Beginer

Hola hosec, el tercer ejemplo responde a la pregunta: ¿Qué quería averiguar el caballero?
Y la respuesta: Quién se las robaría (las joyas) y quién no.


----------



## trolleybus

Hola, me gustaría saber si la frase "A quien corresponda:" que se pone en una carta lleva acento en "quien" ("A quién corresponda:") o si no lo lleva ("A quien corresponda:").

Gracias por su ayuda y saludos.


----------



## romanoff

Si no hay una interrogación, con o sin el signo correspondiente, no debe llevar acento. Si preguntaras ¿A quién corresponde? sería necesario acentuarlo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Lo que explica romanoff, dicho de otra forma, es que 'quien' lleva acento sólo si se trata de una interrogación directa o indirecta.
Manteniendo el tiempo verbal, una pregunta indirecta sería:
'No sé *a quién corresponda* hacerlo, pero alguien lo hará.'


----------



## Argónida

No, no lleva acento en ese caso.


----------



## trolleybus

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## jgespi

Hola. Este es mi primer mensaje en tan estimable comunidad. Y aunque siempre me estoy dando vueltas por acá para sacarme dudas sobre las formas correctas de expresarse; me he visto inducido a registrarme para plantear una inquietud que tengo y que, por supuesto, no la he encontrado con anterioridad en el foro.

Puntualmente... la frase: "Yo sé bien *quién* soy"

¿está correcta del modo en que está escrita?

o debería ponerse: "Yo sé bien *quien* soy"

En principio yo me inclino a por la primera. Pero luego de consultar o ver varios ejemplos contrastantes; se me ha quitado la seguridad... 

Desde ya gracias. Y saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Busca en los foros: 
a) cómo;
b) dónde
c) qué
d) quién
e) cuál
f) cúyos.
Encontrarás todo tipo de opiniones sobre las llamadas interrogativas indirectas y si deben llevar sus marcas introductoras tilde o no.


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Me suena que debe ser quien, puesto que no es interrogativa directa.

"Se perfectamente como ir"


----------



## jgespi

3l1kl0X said:


> Me suena que debe ser quien, puesto que no es interrogativa directa.
> 
> "Se perfectamente como ir"



Ahhh, claro; por ahí venía la cuestión. Pues siendo mi frase una afirmación; creo entonces que optaré por la segunda opción, que parece la correcta.

Gracias por la iluminación.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Yo creo que en ambos ejemplos, el pronombre introduce una oración subordinada interrogativa indirecta, por lo cual lleva tilde:
Yo sé bien quién soy (la interrogativa directa sería: ¿Sé bien quién soy?, o ¿Sabes bien quién eres?...o directamente, ¿Quién soy?...etc.)
Y
Sé perfectamente cómo ir. (Mismo caso; la interrogativa directa sería: ¿Sé/ Sabes cómo ir?)


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

jgespi said:


> Hola. Este es mi primer mensaje en tan estimable comunidad. Y aunque siempre me estoy dando vueltas por acá para sacarme dudas sobre las formas correctas de expresarse; me he visto inducido a registrarme para plantear una inquietud que tengo y que, por supuesto, no la he encontrado con anterioridad en el foro.
> 
> Puntualmente... la frase: "Yo sé bien *quién* soy"
> 
> ¿está correcta del modo en que está escrita?
> 
> o debería ponerse: "Yo sé bien *quien* soy"
> 
> En principio yo me inclino a por la primera. Pero luego de consultar o ver varios ejemplos contrastantes; se me ha quitado la seguridad...
> 
> Desde ya gracias. Y saludos.




Acudiendo a la semántica, hay una fórmula básica muy simple:

Quien = la persona que
Quién = qué persona

Luego, a mi juicio, tu frase es tan correcta con tilde como sin tilde, dependiendo de lo que creas que expresa mejor tu pensamiento:

Yo sé bien la persona que soy
Yo sé bien qué persona soy.

Lo mismo ocurre con "como" (de la manera en que) y "cómo" (de qué manera).

Saludos,


----------



## jgespi

¿Entonces...?

Vaya, aún sigo confundido. Verdaderamente no distingo la diferencia de sentido entre decir "Yo sé bien la persona que soy" con "Yo sé bien qué persona soy"

En ambos casos el pensamiento transmite un sentido de afirmación de la persona; de la identidad del sujeto. No alcanzo a entender cómo puede intervenir un factor interrogativo indirecto?

=S


----------



## XiaoRoel

jgespi said:


> ¿Entonces...?
> 
> Vaya, aún sigo confundido. Verdaderamente no distingo la diferencia de sentido entre decir "Yo sé bien la persona que soy" con "Yo sé bien qué persona soy"
> 
> En ambos casos el pensamiento transmite un sentido de afirmación de la persona; de la identidad del sujeto. No alcanzo a entender cómo puede intervenir un factor interrogativo indirecto?
> 
> =S


Yo tampoco veo el sentido interrogativo, pero la RAE y muchos foreros sí.


----------



## clares3

jgespi;9262978  "Yo sé bien la persona que soy" con "Yo sé bien qué persona soy"[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Descompón la frase en dos: ¿Qué persona soy? Bien lo sé yo.
> El componente interrogativo se sucede a sí mismo en la frase formulada de forma directa: Yo sé bien qué persona soy.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sigo _sin ver la interrogación_ por ninguna parte. Si hay algo _afirmativo_ en la vida es la expresión *yo sé bien*.


----------



## clares3

Detraás va: yo sé bién ¿quée cosa?= qué tipo de persona soy.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado Clares, yo no me hago ninguna pregunta cuando digo "yo sé bien que el verbo latino tiene tres temas". Lo afirmo porque sé que es así. Una vez que sabes algo, la interrogación previa ya no tiene sentido. _Yo se bien que existe la ley de la gravedad_ es igual que _yo se quien soy_. No veo la diferencia.


----------



## clares3

XiaoRoel said:


> "yo sé bien que el verbo latino tiene tres temas" Opongo: no sé bien qué verbo corresponde ahí (subsiste la duda). _Yo se bien que existe la ley de la gravedad._ _Opongo: no sé si en la atmósfera de marte se cumple la gravedad como en la Tierra o qué otra ley rige la dinámica allí. _


En cualquier caso, estimado Xiao, es una duda que ha salido otras veces y no ha impedido que yo siga aprendiendo de lo que nos enseñas, de modo que no sé bién qué problema podría haber entre nosotros.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Es que es incorrecta la tilde en esa frase.
Verdaderamente simple.
Yo se bien que persona soy. Si ese "que" llevase una tilde la frase sería incorrecta puesto que es una pregunta mal planteada.

Aún ahora sigo preguntándome qué persona soy.Interrogativa
Tras esta experiencia ya se bien que persona soy. Informativa


----------



## Lexinauta

Os estáis yendo por las ramas... El tema no es 'que/qué'.
Las opiniones están repartidas, *quién* está a favor, *quién* en contra. Así que volvamos...

'Yo sé bien *quién* soy.'
pero 
'Yo sé bien que soy *quien* soy.'


----------



## Rayines

3l1kl0X said:


> Es que es incorrecta la tilde en esa frase.
> Verdaderamente simple.
> Yo se bien que persona soy. Si ese "que" llevase una tilde la frase sería incorrecta puesto que es una pregunta mal planteada.
> 
> Aún ahora sigo preguntándome qué persona soy.Interrogativa
> Tras esta experiencia ya se bien que persona soy. Informativa


Disculpa, pero en este ejemplo, si leo "S*é* bien que persona soy" yo interpreto: "el hecho de ser una persona es sabido por mí" (retomo el ejemplo que había borrado antes: la frase socrática: "Sólo sé que no se nada". En este caso, lo sabido por mí es que no sé nada").
Pero en cambio si lo que quiero significar es que tengo dudas acerca de mi identidad, digo "No sé qué soy"(y para mi gusto "quién" también).
Hello, Lexi.


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Cierto cierto, además de irme por las ramas he errado en mi interpretación xD

Me refiero a que quién es siempre interrogativa mientras que quien no.

No se quien es ese tipo.
Me preguntó quién era ese tipo.


----------



## Eduleox

Hola a todos; bueno esto es para 3l1kl0x, discrepo de ti pues yo creo que en la primera oración ese "quien" debería llevar tilde, pues es como una pregunta. El "quien" sin tilde, como recuerdo haber leído en el Panhispánico de dudas, es pronombre relativo y se puede remplazar reemplazar por "el que y la que", un ejemplo: "Mario es,como delegado del curso, quien trae las fotocopias"

quien
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/

quién
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=quién

Saludos a todos.


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Vale me ganaste, nunca te acostarás sin saber algo nuevo xD


----------



## jgespi

A ver.... vaya debate que se arma cada vez que sale una discusión que involucre a este término. XD

He leído todos los argumentos y según la forma que están puestos todos parecen lógicos.

Por ejemplo; de la forma que lo expuso *3l1kl0X* me pareció muy razonable; algo que sale del sentido común, como lo reafirma *Rayines* citando la célebre frase de Sócrates. Del mismo modo que lo hiciera *XiaoRoel*. Por otro lado; y siendo algo que no entiendo muy bien todavía: lo del tecnicismo de las interrogantes indirectas; la interpretación y descomposición de la frase según la aborda *claires3* también me suena convincente; por lo menos así como está expuesto; aunque me cabe la duda sobre si es correcta la aplicación de este recurso... Por último, y según lo estipulado por *Eduleox*:



Eduleox said:


> ...creo que en la primera oración ese "quien" debería llevar tilde, pues es como una pregunta. *El "quien" sin tilde, como recuerdo haber leído en el Panhispánico de dudas, es pronombre relativo y se puede remplazar reemplazar por "el que y la que"*, un ejemplo: "Mario es,como delegado del curso, quien trae las fotocopias".



A los efectos, sigo considerando que mi frase no tiene ningún sentido interrogativo; y es, por oposición, una línea afirmativa (informativa) por lo cual creo que, si debo ajustarme a las reglas, debería hacer uso del quien como pronombre relativo; con lo que la frase quedaría: "Yo sé bien *quien* soy" aludiendo al reemplazo directo: "Yo sé bien *la*_(persona)_*que* soy"


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Rayines said:


> Disculpa, pero en este ejemplo, si leo "S*é* bien que persona soy" yo interpreto: "el hecho de ser una persona es sabido por mí"
> 
> Correctísima interpretación, a mi entender. Es lo mismo que decir "Yo sé bien que soy una persona".
> 
> 
> 
> (retomo el ejemplo que había borrado antes: la frase socrática: "Sólo sé que no se nada". En este caso, lo sabido por mí es que no sé nada").
> 
> Aquí me permitirás que discrepe humorísticamente. Tal como está escrito lo subrayado, lo que pone es "Yo sólo sé que [aquí] no se puede [está prohibido, es imposible] nadar ;-)
> Y a propósito de nadar, tal vez haya en el foro algún extranjero que no conozca el viejo chiste:
> En la playa:
> - ¿Vd. no nada nada?
> - No, no traje traje.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero en cambio si lo que quiero significar es que tengo dudas acerca de mi identidad, digo "No sé qué soy"(y para mi gusto "quién" también).
> Hello, Lexi.



De acuerdo.
Saludos.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Perdón, Rayines.
He intentado aplicar el multi-quote, pero me he hecho un lío y me ha salido "quotada" también mi respuesta.
El Caballero Audaz


----------



## Rayines

El Caballero Audaz said:


> Perdón, Rayines.
> He intentado aplicar el multi-quote, pero me he hecho un lío y me ha salido "quotada" también mi respuesta.
> El Caballero Audaz


Sí, por un momento, no supe quién soy, ya que me preguntaba, qué había escrito yo realmente .


----------



## Juanramon

Rayines said:


> Disculpa, pero en este ejemplo, si leo "S*é* bien que persona soy" yo interpreto: "el hecho de ser una persona es sabido por mí" (retomo el ejemplo que había borrado antes: la frase socrática: "Sólo sé que no se nada". En este caso, lo sabido por mí es que no sé nada").
> Pero en cambio si lo que quiero significar es que tengo dudas acerca de mi identidad, digo "No sé qué soy"(y para mi gusto "quién" también).
> Hello, Lexi.



Perdona, pero discrepo. Yo para expresar que "el hecho de ser una persona es sabido por mí" diría *Sé bien que soy persona*. Si quiero expresar la clase de persona que soy, pongo el verbo al final y el qué con tilde: *Sé bien qué persona soy*.

Saludos.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Eva Maria said:


> Boss,
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ya sabemos porqué (con tilde) eres THE BOSS!
> 
> EM




Estimada Eva María:
A menos que tu frase tenga un sentido chistoso que no he captado (lo digo por el paréntesis haciendo hincapié en _con tilde_), yo diría que ese "porqué" tiene que ser "por qué". Es posible que lo confundas con el catalán "perquè", cosa que a mí también me ocurre con cierta frecuencia.

Saludos,


----------



## Lexinauta

Caballero Audaz, tu apreciación es acertada.


----------



## Pachuzka

¡Hola a todos! ¡Me urge su ayuda por favor!

Dentro de un índice de Bases de Licitación dice:


MODIFICACIONES QUE PODRÁN EFECTUARSE A LA CONVOCATORIA.
IDIOMA.
RESERVA DE DERECHOS
*INDICACIÓN DE QUIENES NO PODRÁN PARTICIPAR EN ESTA LICITACIÓN.*
CAUSALES PARA DECLARAR DESIERTA LA LICITACIÓN.
Mi duda está en el numeral 4, en *este caso*, y desde mi punto de vista la palabra marcada en azul lleva acento, es decir, "QUIÉNES". Yo estoy 99% segura de que sí lleva acento, sin embargo un compañero de trabajo afirma que no. La cuestión es que no tengo el argumento o regla ortográfica para respaldar mi afirmación.  Es importante mencionar que dentro del numeral 4 de las bases de la licitación se mencionan los supuestos de personas que se encuentran imposibilitadas de participar, por ejemplo:


Proveedores Sancionados
Proveedores que no hayan pagado multas
Proveedores que tengan antecedentes de incumplmiento de contrato
Proveedores que etc.etc-etc-...
Ayúdenme por favor!!! Nos urge saber si lleva acento o no y porqué? ya que debemos publicarlas mañana!!!!

Muchas Gracias!!!!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

quienes: palabra llana acabada en 's', por lo que no lleva tilde.


----------



## Pachuzka

Las cosas facilitas: "quienes" lleva tilde en algunos casos, como cuando es pronombre interrogativo.... Gracias!  Alguién más?


----------



## Pinairun

Pachuzka said:


> Las cosas facilitas: "quienes" lleva tilde en algunos casos, como cuando es pronombre interrogativo.... Gracias! Alguién más?


 

Con tilde está claro que se refiere a "qué personas" no podran licitar. 

Sin tilde lo  podría interpretar como que "aquellos que" no podrán participar han hecho algún tipo de indicación.


----------



## Agró

Pachuzka said:


> Las cosas facilitas: "quienes" lleva tilde en algunos casos, como cuando es pronombre interrogativo.... Gracias!  *Alguién* más?



Debe llevar tilde, tal como explica Pinairun.

Pachuzka: *alguien*, en cambio, no lleva tilde nunca.


----------



## Pachuzka

Agró said:


> Debe llevar tilde, tal como explica Pinairun.
> 
> Pachuzka: *alguien*, en cambio, no lleva tilde nunca.


 

Estoy de acuerdo con que "alguien" nunca lleva acento.. no sé porqué rayos le puse!!! jijijiji....


----------



## oa2169

Aquí hay un hilo sobre lo mismo.


----------



## Gepo

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​Hola, 

No puedo resolver el dilema acerca de si *quien* lleva o no tilde en esta frase (aunque creo que va sin tilde):
_Lo que aparece como demanda de un objeto siempre es relativo a *quien* da._​El contexto muestra claramente que el autor desea dar a entender que esa demanda no solamente apunta al objeto sino a "la persona que" lo da.

Digo esto porque en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas encontré esta sugerencia, que no se aplica exactamente a este caso pero me parece que apoya mi elección:
_4. Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición según, o del verbo depender o el adverbio independientemente seguidos de la preposición de, tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y se escribe con tilde si equivale a ‘qué persona’. En cambio, si equivale a ‘la persona que’, tiene valor relativo, es átono y se escribe sin tilde._​Agradeceré que me lo aclaren si es posible.


----------



## Agró

_Lo que aparece como demanda de un objeto siempre es relativo a *quien* _(la persona que)_ da.

_Por tanto, sin tilde (tal como dice el DPD).


----------



## Gepo

¡Gracias, Agró!


----------



## Calambur

Sin tilde, sin duda.


----------



## lety52

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
He leído la regla en el DPD, pero no sé en este caso, no estoy segura, así que agradeceré vuestra ayuda.

No me gustaba no tener con *quien/quién* compartir...

Yo creo que va sin tilde, ¿vosotros?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## kreiner

Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:
*2.* El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener:_ _«Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas» _(Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); _«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»_ (Aldecoa _Mujeres_ [Esp. 1994]); pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo _quien._


----------



## lety52

Muchas gracias, pero no me aclara la duda esta explicación; como dije, la regla ya la leí, y lo hice en el diccionario panhispánico de dudas.
Sigue sin quedarme claro sin en este caso va o no va con acento.
Gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

lety52 said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> *Hilos unidos*​
> He leído la regla en el DPD, pero no sé en este caso, no estoy segura, así que agradeceré vuestra ayuda.
> 
> No me gustaba no tener con *quien/quién* compartir...
> 
> Yo creo que va sin tilde, ¿vosotros?
> Muchas gracias.



Va con tilde. 

_No sabía con *quién* ('con qué persona') compartir..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

> El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener_


Esto es una *afirmación gratuita sin base teórica*. Una ocurrencia de la RAE. Una *quisicosa*.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​

Me parece mentira que vaya a haceros esta pregunta –se me deben de haber cruzado los cables–, pero de verdad que tengo dudas:

Independientemente de quien sea este tipo,....

¿Lleva tilde aquí "quien"?

¡Gracias!
Ana


----------



## Namarne

Hola:  

Pues a mí también me entran dudas, pero lo acentuaría: *quién*. 
Quizá lo veo mejor si lo sustituyo por otro relativo: 
_Independientemente de qué fuera lo que viera... 
Independientemente de cuál sea su opinión... _

(Esperemos otras opiniones). 

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Ana de Vetusta said:


> Me parece mentira que vaya a haceros esta pregunta –se me deben de haber cruzado los cables–, pero de verdad que tengo dudas:
> 
> Independientemente de quien sea este tipo,....
> 
> ¿Lleva tilde aquí "quien"?
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> Ana


 
Ahí va lo que dice el DPD:


> Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ *independientemente *_seguidos de la preposición_ *de*, _tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y *se escribe con tilde* *si equivale a ‘qué persona’:* _«La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado»_ (SchzOstiz _Infierno_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Mujer, depende de quién gane»_ (FnGómez _Bicicletas_ [Esp. 1982]); _«La educación, independientemente de quién la organice, tiene una dimensión social intrínseca» _(_Proceso_ [Méx.] 27.10.96). En cambio, si equivale a *‘la persona que’,* tiene valor relativo, es átono y *se escribe sin tilde* (→</SPAN> quien, 1): _«Triste o alegre, según quien la baile»_ (MDíez _Fuente_ [Esp. 1986]); _«El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»_ (Zúñiga _Fenómeno_ [Perú 1995]); _«La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de quien la escriba»_ (_San Juan_ [Esp.] 1-2.03).


 
Ahora habría que saber en cuál de los dos casos nos encontramos.


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> Ahora habría que saber en cuál de los dos casos nos encontramos.


 
 No digo ni que sí, ni que no, si no todo lo contrario.

Imagino que es más probable que se trate del primer caso, ¿no?
Lo digo más que nada por lo de ..._quién sea *este tipo*_.

Yo optaría por poner tilde.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

¡Gracias, Namarne! ¡Gracias, Pinairun!
Bueno, veo que la cosa no es tan sencilla (qué consuelo y desconsuelo).
¿En cuál caso creéis que nos encontramos? Yo no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

"2:0" Gracias, ErOtto. Tiene mucho sentido lo que dices. Creo que ya tenemos la respuesta, ¿verdad, Namarne?


----------



## Namarne

Ana de Vetusta said:


> Creo que ya tenemos la respuesta, ¿verdad, Namarne?


Casi que me tienta el "ni si, ni no",  pero yo me inclinaría por acentuarlo, sí. 
(Reconozco que a mí, más que el análisis gramatical, lo que me influye es la pronunciación, al menos en este caso, eso que dice el DPD de: "...tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico...").


----------



## Pinairun

Fuera bromas (que lo de antes lo ha sido por mi parte), yo también.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Gracias, Pinairun, por la molestia y tu valiosísima aportación.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Yo no veo tanta complicación. Ambas posibilidades son válidas. Depende un poco de un pequeño matiz que en ambos casos funciona en la oración. QUÉ PERSONA vs. LA PERSONA QUE. ¿Por qué os empeñáis en que la oración debe caer en una sola posibilidad?

Independientemente de *qué persona* sea este tipo = quién
Independientemente de *la persona que* sea este tipo = quien


----------



## ErOtto

Stbn_fcr said:


> Yo no veo tanta complicación ... ¿Por qué os empeñáis en que la oración debe caer en una sola posibilidad?


 
Ejemplo típico del 'ni sí, ni no' que comentaba antes  ... y ahora la pregunta ¿cómo la escribirías, con o sin tilde? Porque no puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Si entiendo bien los ejemplos de Stbn_fcr, el primero alude a "independientemente de la clase de persona que sea ese tipo"... y el segundo, a "independientemente de la identidad de esa persona"... ¿Es eso? Ajá. Pues si lo he entendido bien, entonces es A, o sea, acentuado.


----------



## ErOtto

Ana de Vetusta said:


> ¿Es eso? Ajá. Pues si lo he entendido bien, entonces es A, o sea, acentuado.


 
¡Poseso!


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

¡Poseso a mí me parece complicado!


----------



## Stbn_fcr

ErOtto said:


> Ejemplo típico del 'ni sí, ni no' que comentaba antes  ... y ahora la pregunta ¿cómo la escribirías, con o sin tilde? Porque no puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez.



¿Por qué no puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez? Por supuesto que sí, porque ambas opciones son válidas y correctas. Entiendo que las dos opciones funcionan por eso no entiendo por qué os empeñáis a descartar una u otra. La diferencia de sentido es tan pequeña si la hay que, es despreciable y estáis buscándole tres pies al gato.


----------



## Colchonero

Escribe senderos


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

jajajaja, ¡me parto! genial!


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Stbn_fcr said:


> ¿Por qué no puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez? Por supuesto que sí, porque ambas opciones son válidas y correctas. Entiendo que las dos opciones funcionan por eso no entiendo por qué os empeñáis a descartar una u otra. La diferencia de sentido es tan pequeña si la hay que, es despreciable y estáis buscándole tres pies al gato.



Ahora sí que me has dejado sin habla (por suerte que escribo).
¿De verdad crees que es pequeña? ¿Entonces no ves diferencia entre uno y otro?


----------



## ErOtto

Stbn_fcr said:


> ¿Por qué no puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez? ... y estáis buscándole tres pies al gato.


 
Se ve que no me expresé bien.

NO puedes hacer ambas cosas a la vez (en un sola frase). O escribes *quien*, o escribes *quién*. A no ser, que escribas la frase así:

_Independientemente de *quien/quién* sea este tipo,.... 
(De esta forma, evidentemente, se deja abierta la posibilidad de interpretación)
_
Querido trabalenguas (Stbn_fcr), en este foro siempre le buscamos los _cinco_ pies al gato. 




Ana de Vetusta said:


> Ahora sí que me has dejado sin habla (por suerte que escribo).
> ¿De verdad crees que es pequeña? ¿Entonces no ves diferencia entre uno y otro?


 
El amigo *Stbn_fcr* tiene razón, la diferencia es pequeña... tan pequeña como ponerle un rallajo a una letra o no ponérselo. 

Y también tiene razón en que ambas construcciones son correctas dependiendo de lo que se quiera expresar, lo que (me da la impresión) no ha _visto_ es que tú preguntabas cuál de las dos opciones es la correcta como respuesta a tu pregunta.

Saludos
Er


----------



## zerodos

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola,

¿Llevaría acento ¨quien¨en la siguiente frase?:

¿Y si es Pedro quien no canta?

Sé que al principio de la frase si que llevaría acento pero estoy en la duda si en algún caso como en el de que no esté a principio de la frase... debería de tener o no acento.

Gracias por la atención


----------



## Magnalp

No, no lleva. En su oración, _'quien'_ sirve como relativo (relaciona). Prueba de esto sería que se podría remplazar por _'el que'_:_ ¿Y si es Pedro el que no canta?_


----------



## zerodos

Hola, 

 Sí, es cierto. Un buen metodo lo de sustituir por ¨el que¨. Gracias.

 Otra preguntita:

¿Habría algún caso en el que llevase acento en frase interrogativa y sin estar al principio de la frase?

O... ¿No se da nunca el caso con esta forma gramatical?


----------



## Magnalp

_¿Cómo podría saber él a quién se refiere?

_[_quién - qué persona_]

Todo reside en la función que tiene, solo en eso...


----------



## zerodos

Sí, así es.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​


Chavos, una preguntota.
¿En esta pregunta debe acentuarse QUIEN?

*¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, con quien compartir la aventura de la vida?*


----------



## murciana

Sí, es el pronombre interrogativo.


----------



## torrebruno

Me tiro a la piscina y digo que no, que aunque esté entre interrogaciones actúa como pronombre relativo.
¿Estoy equivocado?
Edito: Pregunto: ¿puede sustituirse ese _quien_ por _el que_?


----------



## murciana

Torrebruno, coge la colchoneta que allá voy contigo  … pero yo reitero lo dicho, es interrogativo:

_¿Con *quién* estás?_ (interrogativo)
_Estoy con *quien* tú sabes_ (relativo)
_Pepe, con *quien* apenas hablo…_ (relativo)


----------



## torrebruno

murciana said:


> Torrebruno, coge la colchoneta que allá voy contigo  … pero yo reitero lo dicho, es interrogativo:
> 
> _¿Con *quién* estás?_ (interrogativo)
> _Estoy con *quien* tú sabes_ (relativo)
> _Pepe, con *quien* apenas hablo…_ (relativo)


 
Aquí te espero con las gafas y las aletas, pero... contesta eso, guapa:



> Pregunto: ¿puede sustituirse ese _quien_ por _el que_?


----------



## murciana

torrebruno said:


> Aquí te espero con las gafas y las aletas, pero... contesta eso, guapa:
> Cita:
> Pregunto: ¿puede sustituirse ese _quien_ por _el que_?


Vamos a dejarlo en resultona 
No, no puede sustituirse, a no ser que delante llevara el antecendente:
_¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con la que compartir la aventura de la vida?_


----------



## flljob

Yo también creo que se trata de un interrogativo indirecto: ... con quién compartir la aventura...


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

Hasta con piscina y todo, muchas gracias por la oportuna opinión de todos


----------



## torrebruno

murciana said:


> _¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con la que compartir la aventura de la vida?_


 
¿Luego ahora sí, monada?:
_¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con *quien* compartir la aventura de la vida?_


----------



## murciana

torrebruno said:


> ¿Luego ahora sí, monada?:
> _¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con *quien* compartir la aventura de la vida?_


Ahora no, yo no he dicho lo que tú has puesto. Yo digo:
_¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con *quien* compartir _
_¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, con *quién* compartir la aventura de la vida?_ 
Pero vamos, que ya me estás liando... yo me salgo de la piscina que se me están arrugando los dedos...


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

Oigan todos:

¿Entonces si la frase fuera afirmativa:

 "Alguien con quien compartir la vida"

 no llevaría acento?


----------



## flljob

No. Alguien con quien compartir la vida.


----------



## Agró

Si queda sitio en la piscina (condición _sine qua non_ para que me tire), me tiro: lleva tilde.


----------



## flljob

Busco con quién compartir con la vida.


----------



## Colchonero

No sé si comprendo bien el curso del debate, pero a mí me parece evidente: lleva tilde.


----------



## torrebruno

A pesar de que me demanden por usurpación de personalidad, yo sigo _erreconerre:_
¿Queda feo o no queda feo decir: "*¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, con la que compartir la aventura de la vida?"*

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Colchonero

Más feo que pegar a un padre.


----------



## torrebruno

Perdona, pero no te llego a entender...

D)


----------



## Colchonero

torrebruno said:


> Perdona, pero no te llego a entender...
> 
> D)


 

Más fe-o que pe-gar a un pa-dre.


----------



## torrebruno

Aaaah, claro, entonces sí. ¡Ahora lo veo!
Gracias, colchonero.


----------



## murciana

torrebruno said:


> ¿Queda feo o no queda feo decir: "*¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, con la que compartir la aventura de la vida?"*
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?


Lo de feo o bonito es cuestión de gustos, pero para mí no es correcta esa frase, le falta el antecedente (encontrar qué? a quién?):
_"¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, a la persona con la que compartir la aventura de la vida?"_


----------



## HEREDIANO

VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa said:


> Chavos, una preguntota.
> ¿En esta pregunta debe acentuarse QUIEN?
> 
> *¿Será posible encontrar, aquí y ahora, con quien compartir la aventura de la vida?*


 

" ¿Será posible encontrar aquí a alguien para compartir la aventura de la vida?"

o

"¿Será posible encontrar aquí alguien para compartir, ( o con quien compartir) la aventura de la vida?"

Pregunto yo: ¿ Cual será pregunta la correcta?

...y la respuesta :......" Aquí es más fácil que en cualquier otro foro"

" Aquí es más fácil  (encontrarla) que en cualquier otro foro.


----------



## lgcota

Hay un dicho muy mexicano, _a la gorra, ni quien le corra, _que más o menos quiere decir que nadie rehusa una invitación a comer, cuando no le cuesta. _Gorra, _en mexicano, es lo que hace el _gorrón, _quien es el especialista en aparecerse inopinadamente en los convivios en busca de comida gratis. 

Mi duda es si se debe usar el acento en quien, y porqué.

Saludos.


----------



## wiler505

Mmmm, es relativo al contexto que uses amigo , por ejemplo lo que dices, "A la gorra, ni quien le corra", es un contexto mas... simple (No tenia la palabra correcta en ese momento jeje) en cambio si se usa en pregunta, se sobre exalta con la coma, como: "¿Quién eres tu?", es una forma de distinguirlo

Pregunta: "¿Quién era?"
Respuesta: "Alguien al quien le gusta molestar"

Espero que me haya explicado bien


----------



## Magnalp

_En la oración se entiende el verbo _haber_ como implícito, la podríamos reescribir así: _A la gorra, no hay _(_ni_)_ quien le corra. _Cuando la oración es encabezada ya sea por _haber _o_ tener_, se usa el relativo _quien_ al encontrarse conjugado el verbo; el pronombre interrogativo _quién_, en cambio, deberá usarse al estar el verbo en su forma infinitiva (→ quién, 2): _«Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas»_; _«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»_; _«Ya no hay quien nos dé órdenes»_; _«Yo ya tengo quien me haga regalos»_.
_La respuesta, entonces, sería no, no lleva acento el pronombre.




wiler505 said:


> Es relativo al contexto que uses, amigo. [...]
> 
> Pregunta: "¿Quién era?".
> Respuesta: "Alguien a quien le gusta molestar".


__Quién_ introduce interrogativas tanto directas como indirectas: _¿Quién lo hizo?_; _No sé quién lo hizo._ Lo importante aquí es saber con qué función cumple el pronombre. Una forma útil para ver si este ha de llevar tilde o no es tratar de colocar en su lugar "qué persona", ya que este es prácticamente el sentido del pronombre: _No sé qué persona_ (= _quién_)_ lo hizo_; _No he olvidado con qué personas_ (= _quién_es)_ solías juntarte._ En nuestra oración, por ejemplo, esto no es posible: _No hay _(_= No existe_)_ qué persona lo haga_;_ Ni qué persona lo haga_.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Buenas 
Me surge la siguiente duda:

El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber a quien.

¿"Quien" lleva tilde aquí?


Gracias desde ya.


Ana


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Sí, lleva tilde según yo entiendo.  Pero si dijera " dio la hostia a quien quiso" sería sin tilde.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Gracias a los dos. Me confunde un poco la respuesta de Torrebruno: ¿me dices que no lleva tilde?


----------



## torrebruno

Reenfoco respuesta anterior:

Sin embargo, ¿puede entenderse como pronombre relativo que puede sustituirse por _al que_ o a _la que_?

El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber a quien (se la daba)
El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber al que se la daba.
No sé si me estoy equivocando, pero sea de una forma u otra es una estupenda frase para un relato cómico.
Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Lleva tilde. Buscad "quién" en el DPD (punto 1).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

torrebruno said:


> Reenfoco respuesta anterior:
> 
> Sin embargo, ¿puede entenderse como pronombre relativo que puede sustituirse por _al que_ o a _la que_?
> 
> El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber a quien (se la daba)
> El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber al que se la daba.
> No sé si me estoy equivocando, pero sea de una forma u otra es una estupenda frase para un relato cómico.
> Saludos.



Amigo, te has comido una 'a' en tu posible sustitución: El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber *a *_al que_ se la daba.
En mi opinión la RAE dice que debe de llevar tilde, pero si no la pones no creo que cometas un delito mayor.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Gracias, Agró. Cito DPD, entrada "quién":
"o puede quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Me gustaría decírselo a alguien, pero no sé a quién."
_
Gracias también a Torrebruno por su paciencia. 
Saludos cordiales a los tres.
Ana


----------



## torrebruno

Asunto claro y zanjado.
Debo dar muchas gracias, pero no sé a quién.
(No ofenderos, pero no puedo meter de otra forma mi lección de hoy).


----------



## Lurrezko

las cosas facilitas said:


> Amigo, te has comido una 'a' en tu posible sustitución: El cura cerró los ojos y repartió las hostias sin saber *a *_al que_ se la daba.



Quien = el que, de modo que esa *a* ya está incluida en la contracción: _sin saber al _(a+el)_ que se las daba_.

Saludos


----------



## Grafi_gloria

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Buenos días a todos

¿Podríais ayudarme con esta frase? ese "quien" va con tilde o no. La mayoría de las veces lo veo claro, pero en este caso, por la estructura de la pregunta tengo dudas.
Ojalá podáis decirme algo.
Mil gracias de antemano

Un saludo


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Grafi_gloria. ¡Bienvenida al foro!

Ese "quién" va con tilde. Del DPD, "quién":

El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener: «Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); _«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»_ (Aldecoa _Mujeres_ [Esp. 1994]); pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo _quien_.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Dña. Grafi_gloria: 
Aparte de darle la bienvenida al foro le aviso de que ha abierto, una vez más, la caja de los truenos. Tenemos montones de hilos sobre esa discusión, puede buscarlos y leerlos.
 Algunas personas lo tildan y otros no. Es un caso en que creo, y digo creo, -a falta de confirmación por algún compañero gramático- que está admitido que se actúe a voluntad puesto que puede funcionar a la vez como pronombre interrogativo o relativo.


----------



## Grafi_gloria

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Ushuaia

Lord Darktower said:


> Aparte de darle la bienvenida al foro le aviso de que ha abierto, una vez más, la caja de los truenos.
> 
> Algunas personas lo tildan y otros no. Es un caso en que creo, y digo creo, -a falta de confirmación por algún compañero gramático- que está admitido que se actúe a voluntad puesto que puede funcionar a la vez como pronombre interrogativo o relativo.



Hola, Lord Darktower. Sí que hay opiniones diversas sobre el tema (¡algunas, muy fundamentadas!), pero, ¿dónde viste que esté admitido que se actúe a voluntad? ¡Primera vez que escucho... es decir, leo! 

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

> ¡Muchísimas gracias!



¡No se vaya aún!. Espere más opiniones.



> Hola, Lord Darktower. Sí que hay opiniones diversas sobre el tema (¡algunas, muy fundamentadas!), pero, ¿dónde viste que esté admitido que se actúe a voluntad? ¡Primera vez que escucho... es decir, leo!



Es verdad. He dicho mal lo que quería decir, que es uno de esos casos en los que el pronombre no queda indudablemente definido, por lo que tal como se crea considerar se tilda o no.

*EDITO PARA AÑADIR QUE AHORA ME PERCATO DE QUE LA FRASE ESTÁ ENTRE SIGNOS DE INTERROGACIÓN. ES UNA FRASE INTERROGATIVA Y EL PRONOMBRE ES, PUES, INTERROGATIVO. TILDE COMO UN CASTILLO.
*
El que tiene boca se equivoca; y el bocazas, más.


----------



## Ludaico

Remedando a García Márquez:
-¿Quién le escribe al coronel?
-El coronel no tiene quien le escriba.


----------



## Namarne

O sea, si lo he entendido bien: 
_El coronel no tiene quien le escriba_. (Verbo de la subordinada en forma personal, según dice el DPD). 
_El coronel no tiene con quién escribirse_. (Verbo de la subordinada en infinitivo). 
_¿No tienes con quién hablar? _(Idem).


----------



## Ushuaia

Lord Darktower said:


> *EDITO PARA AÑADIR QUE AHORA ME PERCATO DE QUE LA FRASE ESTÁ ENTRE SIGNOS DE INTERROGACIÓN. ES UNA FRASE INTERROGATIVA Y EL PRONOMBRE ES, PUES, INTERROGATIVO. TILDE COMO UN CASTILLO.
> *



Ojo, que no es esa la razón. "¿No tenés quien te hable?", por ejemplo, es interrogativa; este _quien_, no obstante, es relativo (la oración es interrogativa pero la subordinada de la que _quien_ es sujeto, no). 




Lord Darktower said:


> El que tiene boca se equivoca; y el bocazas, más.



¡Y nosotros, que tenemos teclado, no paramos!  Saludos.


----------



## Montreal51

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
¡Hola, foreros!: 

Estoy tratando de establecer cuál sea la forma adecuada de escribir el pronombre "quien" en el modismo "no ser _____ para hacer algo". Por regla general, suelo adherir a las proposiciones de la RAE que, en este caso, lo escribe usando el pronombre relativo "quien", es decir sin acentuar. La mayoría de las veces, el diccionario monolingue español WR adopta también el punto de vista de la RAE pero, en el caso presente, éste construye el mismo modismo usando el pronombre exclamativo "quién": 




> En oraciones negativas, funciona como predicativo con el significado de 'nadie adecuado o autorizado':
> _él no es *quién* para decirte lo que tienes que hacer._




¿Quién está en lo cierto? ¿Alguien me puede aclarar esta duda?

 Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Montreal51

Me costó mucho trabajo pero por fin puedo darle las gracias al compañero Agró que, sin saberlo entonces, supo echar luz sobre mi incomprensión en su post #135 de la página 7.


----------

